# Uber Driver Suspected of DUI After Slamming Into Party Bus in San Diego



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://ktla.com/2016/03/03/uber-driver-suspected-of-dui-after-slamming-into-party-bus-in-san-diego/








VIDEO: http://www.10news.com/news/drunk-uber-driver-slams-into-empty-tour-bus-in-gaslamp
Update: Police said driver is celebrity chef 41-year-old Shariff Herndon


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Gotta love who is driving on these rates huh? ROFLMAO


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, just read this on the KTLA 5 website. Obviously, UBER is hiring a lot of immature drivers who are putting the public at risk. I had passengers who wanted to smoke a blunt with me, because their LAST UBER DRIVER did! Just recently there was a 45 year old UBER driver arrested in Simi Valley after the Super Bowl on drunk driving charges (3 times the legal limit). Not to mention the Kalamazoo UBER Killer with no priors or red flag warnings.

This San Diego driver was on his way to a pickup according to his own statements! Are you kidding me! At least he didn't kill his future UBER passenger by the look of his totaled car.

What to do? What to do? First off, raise the UBER hiring age to 25 minimum, 21 is to young. Just like all limo services are required to do by their insurance companies. Also, abide by the California State law that requires all commercial drivers to be randomly selected for drug and alcohol testing.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I really don't understand why this guy was driving under the influence. I mean it's so cheap to get a ride from Uber...


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

andaas said:


> I really don't understand why this guy was driving under the influence. I mean it's so cheap to get a ride from Uber...


Agreed. What this UBER driver should have done is park his (now totaled) car. Order a sober UBER (hopefully), then direct the new driver to his requested pickup, complete the ride and then split the fare with the sober driver. This would be called an UBER within an UBER. Just like those Russian dolls that have little figurines inside other figurines. The perfect metaphor for corruption and vice.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well this is pretty crazy. To be drunk or under the influence AND about to pick up a passenger? Pretty crazy IF he would have been under influence with a pax in the car. But hey, plenty of people who don't drive for Uber drive drunk every day


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

This is hillarious, and they are still deactivating the safe drivers for canceling dangerous fares!
Like the fares you'd have to drive 100 mph to make it to before the rider cancels. The guy was doing over a hundred mph to pick up a fare and bragging about it to the bystanders. This is clearly a direct result of the pressures put on drivers after the rate cut, to drive longer hours and make less money. Uber is putting the public at risk by putting unreasonable expectations of pick up times on drivers. Uber's has been trying to control its independent contractors by treating them as employees and requiring them to take unnecessary risks that Uber can disavow any responsibility for in the case of incidents like this.

The driver pool in SD has gone way down since the rate cuts and Lyft is on the rise. Surging is now rampant in areas and times that never used to surge and long wait times or NO UBER X AVAILABLE is now a common site. Yet Uber deactivates drivers for canceling trips that are too far away or the pax is too drunk, and when the pax is the one who cancels. Uber doesn't see a distinction between rider cancels and driver cancels when it decides to deactivate a driver. Yet frequently I have pax cancel me several times in a row because I'm over 20 minutes away from them. How is that the drivers fault?

I agree 21 is too young to drive uber as this when booze becomes legal. Booze, youth and car keys are a recipe for disaster. It's amazing, you can't RENT a car in this country unless your 25 but you can drive an UberX at up to .079 blood alcohol level. Uber should be looking at drivers driving record further back than 7 years. Any past DUI should disqualify a driver. Think about it, some of the drivers are in their 60s. these guys could have had several DUIs before they hit 50. Whats the cabbie standard on DUI?

More video here:

http://www.10news.com/news/drunk-uber-driver-slams-into-empty-tour-bus-in-gaslamp


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well this is pretty crazy. To be drunk or under the influence AND about to pick up a passenger? Pretty crazy IF he would have been under influence with a pax in the car. But hey, plenty of people who don't drive for Uber drive drunk every day


I guarantee you plenty of people driving uberX are drunk everyday. It's the perfect job for functioning alcoholics.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Yeah, just read this on the KTLA 5 website. Obviously, UBER is hiring a lot of immature drivers who are putting the public at risk. I had passengers who wanted to smoke a blunt with me, because their LAST UBER DRIVER did so! Just recently there was a 45 year old UBER driver arrested in Simi Valley after the Super Bowl on drunk driving charges (3 times the legal limit). Not to mention the Kalamazoo UBER Killer with no priors or red flag warnings.
> 
> This San Diego driver was on his way to a pickup according to his own statements! Are you kidding me! At least he didn't kill his future UBER passenger by the looks of his totalled car.
> 
> What to do? What to do? First off, raise the UBER hiring age to 25 minimum, 21 is to young. Just like all limo services are required to do by their insurance companies. Also, abide by the California State law that requires all commercial drivers to be randomly selected for drug and alcohol testing.


You don't become an Uber driver by always making the best decisions in life. It's only a matter of time before some drunken uber driver crashes into a bus with the kid of some politician on board, or molests the kid of some idiot pax who has their 9 year old picked up from school because they are too damn lazy to pick them up themselves.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

This is now the second Uber driver that was caught drunk driving in California.

The OWI limit for drunk driving in an UberX car is .08

The OWI limit in a limo/ taxi is .04

It's just too easy to turn that app on after happy hour. 

My question... how many are not being caught?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

On a side note, the engineering on automobiles is quite amazing. The amount of front end damage on that car with the cabin remaining fully intact.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

DriverX said:


> This is hillarious, and they are still deactivating drivers for canceling trips!
> The guy was doing over a hundred mph to pick up a fare and bragging about it to the bystanders. This is clearly a direct result of the pressures put on drivers after the rate cut, to drive longer hours and make less money. Uber is putting the public at risk by putting unreasonable expectations of pick up times on drivers. Uber's has been trying to control its independent contractors by treating them as employees and requiring them to take unnecessary risks that Uber can disavow any responsibility for in the case of incidents like this.
> 
> The driver pool in SD has gone way down since the rate cuts and Lyft is on the rise. Surging is now rampant in areas and times that never used to surge and long wait times or NO UBER X AVAILABLE is now a common site. Yet Uber deactivates drivers for canceling trips that are too far away or the pax is too drunk, and when the pax is the one who cancels. Uber doesn't see a distinction between rider cancels and driver cancels when it decides to deactivate a driver. Yet frequently I have pax cancel me several times in a row because I'm over 20 minutes away from them. How is that the drivers fault?
> ...


Yup, you hit a lot of the hot button issues, rate cuts means longer hours and faster driving. I've done it in L.A. and I've been with UBERX for over 2 years after 20 years in limos. The San Diego area got hit the hardest, down from $1.20/mile to .90 cents/mile. That's a big cut, not fair in my humble opinion. Also, there is a huge amount of research that shows the human brain does not mature until 25. That's why rental car companies and limousine services are required by their insurance companies to limit their driver's starting age to 25. These multi-million dollar industries are pros at what they do. Unlike the juvenile UBER that doesn't like rules. Well, here's one of the results, another black eye to their $60 Billion reputation. Luckily, the damage was just one totaled car. Not a passenger death.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://ktla.com/2016/03/03/uber-driver-suspected-of-dui-after-slamming-into-party-bus-in-san-diego/


Slamming the party bus ?
Talk about " crashing a party "!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> On a side note, the engineering on automobiles is quite amazing. The amount of front end damage on that car with the cabin remaining fully intact.


All of that crumpling absorbed the impact.
Amazing indeed.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

DriverX said:


> Whats the cabbie standard on DUI?


Here in Broward County, it's basically one and done.

If you are charged with DUI your hack license is immediately suspended.

My understanding is that Broward will not *consider* reinstatement until seven (7) years after being charged.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well this is pretty crazy. To be drunk or under the influence AND about to pick up a passenger? Pretty crazy IF he would have been under influence with a pax in the car. But hey, plenty of people who don't drive for Uber drive drunk every day


LOL I figured you try to find some way to defend Uber again. Seriously, this is your defense, "Pretty crazy IF he would have been under influence with a pax in the car. But hey, plenty of people who don't drive for Uber drive drunk every day." Is that the best the company talking points has to offer? What about the passengers he was driving around previous to the crash?! And is the level of safety passengers should have for their Uber ride, that it's ok to have some drunken uber drivers because hey everybody else on the road might be drunk. wow, so selfish, so Uber.

In your weird world of Uber is good, you are completely willing to look over such obvious conclusions. I'm sure uber won't be releasing his trip history any time soon LOL. THey better hope it was an iphone with the 128 bit crypto enabled when the cops showed up.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DriverX said:


> LOL I figured you try to find some way to defend Uber again. Seriously, this is your defense, "Pretty crazy IF he would have been under influence with a pax in the car. But hey, plenty of people who don't drive for Uber drive drunk every day." Is that the best the company talking points has to offer? What about the passengers he was driving around previous to the crash?!
> 
> In your weird world of Uber is good, you are completely willing to look over such obvious conclusions. I'm sure uber won't be releasing his trip history any time soon LOL


No you read it wrong. I made a statement. A TRUE statement. Im not defending Uber, just saying drunk driving is not an uber only problem: its going to happen with regular people and with people who may even do livery. The point im making is: Look up all DUI's in the US. Then report back the percentage of them that are Uber drivers who were on the job (app on picking up a pax or had one in the car).

Clearly the driver is at fault. Clearly if he indeed had an open ping on the way to pick up a pax, Uber is on the hook for it. If he picked up previous pax while under the influence, shame on him, he's in the wrong,and was reckless. Not debating any of that.

So exactly what obvious conclusion did I over look? Or are you now saying Uber's low rates forced this man to drink?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> No you read it wrong. I made a statement. A TRUE statement. Im not defending Uber, just saying drunk driving is not an uber only problem: its going to happen with regular people and with people who may even do livery. The point im making is: Look up all DUI's in the US. Then report back the percentage of them that are Uber drivers who were on the job (app on picking up a pax or had one in the car).
> 
> Clearly the driver is at fault. Clearly if he indeed had an open ping on the way to pick up a pax, Uber is on the hook for it. If he picked up previous pax while under the influence, shame on him, he's in the wrong,and was reckless. Not debating any of that.
> 
> So exactly what obvious conclusion did I over look? Or are you now saying Uber's low rates forced this man to drink?


And is the level of safety passengers should expect for their Uber ride, that it's ok to have some drunken uber drivers because, hey everybody else on the road might be drunk. wow, so selfish, so Uber.

THe obvious conclusion that the guy was driving pax around drunk before his last wild ride, DUH


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DriverX said:


> And is the level of safety passengers should expect for their Uber ride, that it's ok to have some drunken uber drivers because, hey everybody else on the road might be drunk. wow, so selfish, so Uber.
> 
> THe obvious conclusion that the guy was driving pax around drunk before his last wild ride, DUH


Well no one said it was okay, and the rest of that sentence is more wild speculation that no one hinted to. So that was just a silly statement to make to try to achieve cool points.

Also, clearly you can't read. I addressed ("obvious conclusion") that in the same dag on post you just quoted me in, smh


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

also, you say "THe obvious conclusion that the guy was driving pax around drunk before his last wild ride, DUH"

but the article says:

"He was on his Uber shift. We don’t know if he had driven anybody yet, but he said he was en route downtown to pick up a fare,” Smyth said."

So how do you have proof that he, "DUH", picked up a previous pax and drove drunk? reach much?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well no one said it was okay, and the rest of that sentence is more wild speculation that no one hinted to. So that was just a silly statement to make to try to achieve cool points.
> 
> Also, clearly you can't read. I addressed ("obvious conclusion) that in the same dag on post you just quoted me in, smh


Oh right because you said "shame on him" you have as you say "addressed" it. WTF dude, a shaming is the best you got....

You implied Uber has no responsibility to keep drunks from driving ubers, by making statements like this, "But hey, plenty of people who don't drive for Uber drive drunk every day"

please, its so obvious that you are trying to downplay yet another incident of unsafe uber drivers and Uber's policies creating more unsafe drivers everyday.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

In Cailifornia, taxi and limo companies are enrolled in the DMV pull notice system. The DMV alerts the company if there is a change in a drivers record including charges, suspensions and revocations. Uber REFUSES to enroll in the notice system. They simply do not care as long as the get their safe ride fee and 25%. 

Uber is not interested in taking unsafe drivers off the road.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> also, you say "THe obvious conclusion that the guy was driving pax around drunk before his last wild ride, DUH"
> 
> but the article says:
> 
> ...


Apparently your grasp of the English language is at a grade school level. A conclusion is not a fact, it is usually an assumption one makes based on context. We make those everyday when solving problems and determining wether someone should be investigated.

He was on a fare and drunk in the Gaslamp, those are facts. SO the obvious conclusion is that this wasn't the first fare he had that night. 
Hopefully the police will investigate and figure it out for us, since thats what we pay them to do.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay I'm done here. Obviously you're going to continue to assume stuff I didn't say. You can't quote anything I typed to agree with your wild accusations.

Have a good day


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Used to have a taxi driver with bottles rolling around under his seat.
He smoked weed too.
Never got in a wreck though.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

He was not working as an uber driver.

It is best for all drivers to remove all evidence of being an uber driver when you use your car for your own personal time just in case you're in an accident or whatevrr.

What did this person's job is an uber driver have to do with the accident? Is it just the the police including that information because it was not relevant but at the scene of the crime there for relevant

I just don't have the love for it to argue it. So spending a week posting hundreds of posts pointless. I'm just not into it

Please remember to have your uber credentials when you work


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

DriverX said:


> This is hillarious, and they are still deactivating the safe drivers for canceling dangerous fares!
> Like the fares you'd have to drive 100 mph to make it to before the rider cancels. The guy was doing over a hundred mph to pick up a fare and bragging about it to the bystanders. This is clearly a direct result of the pressures put on drivers after the rate cut, to drive longer hours and make less money. Uber is putting the public at risk by putting unreasonable expectations of pick up times on drivers. Uber's has been trying to control its independent contractors by treating them as employees and requiring them to take unnecessary risks that Uber can disavow any responsibility for in the case of incidents like this.
> 
> The driver pool in SD has gone way down since the rate cuts and Lyft is on the rise. Surging is now rampant in areas and times that never used to surge and long wait times or NO UBER X AVAILABLE is now a common site. Yet Uber deactivates drivers for canceling trips that are too far away or the pax is too drunk, and when the pax is the one who cancels. Uber doesn't see a distinction between rider cancels and driver cancels when it decides to deactivate a driver. Yet frequently I have pax cancel me several times in a row because I'm over 20 minutes away from them. How is that the drivers fault?
> ...


You can rent a car if your 18 some places are 21 and most places it's 25 to rent the nice cars like SUVs and Large Sedans.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

William1964 said:


> He was not working as an uber driver.
> 
> It is best for all drivers to remove all evidence of being an uber driver when you use your car for your own personal time just in case you're in an accident or whatevrr.
> 
> ...


The article was updated with Uber's statement. UBER claims he was not on the platform. The drunk driver claims he was on his way to pick up a passenger. Either Uber is lying (completely likely), the driver was lying, the driver was logged into another Uber account or driving for a different service(Lyft). I'm sure we will learn more.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The article was updated with Uber's statement. UBER claims he was not on the platform. The drunk driver claims he was on his way to pick up a passenger. Either Uber is lying (completely likely), the driver was lying, the driver was logged into another Uner account or driving for a different service(Lyft). I'm sure we will learn more.


The last thing uber needs is more bad PR right now so of course they are lying.

Everytime I go through a drive thru or Starbucks the workers are like you are an uber driver? I'm like yeah they are like damn you heard about that mass shooter who killed people between taking rides or that uber driver that got shot and car jacked or that uber driver that got slapped around by that drunk.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://ktla.com/2016/03/03/uber-driver-suspected-of-dui-after-slamming-into-party-bus-in-san-diego/


That'll buff right out.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

No hub caps must be uber X


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> The last thing uber needs is more bad PR right now *so of course they are lying. *
> .


without any proof of this im sure, smh


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> The last thing uber needs is more bad PR right now so of course they are lying.
> 
> Everytime I go through a drive thru or Starbucks the workers are like you are an uber driver? I'm like yeah they are like damn you heard about that mass shooter who killed people between taking rides or that uber driver that got shot and car jacked or that uber driver that got slapped around by that drunk.


trashyK will have one of his monkeys go into the database and make a row disappear.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

William1964 said:


> He was not working as an uber driver.
> 
> It is best for all drivers to remove all evidence of being an uber driver when you use your car for your own personal time just in case you're in an accident or whatevrr.
> 
> ...


You mean like a elastic band attached to the trade dress?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The article was updated with Uber's statement. UBER claims he was not on the platform. The drunk driver claims he was on his way to pick up a passenger. Either Uber is lying (completely likely), the driver was lying, the driver was logged into another Uber account or driving for a different service(Lyft). I'm sure we will learn more.


It's like a plumbers employee crashing the company truck drunk after hours
The fact your name is attached is bad enough

Morale : take a bit of time to know the person you hire


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

5 Stars!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

elelegido said:


> That'll buff right out.


Nah but I know someone with a spare radiator could probably get it back on the road tonight.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

There are a couple of things that upset me about this story, and I'm upset with Uber but perhaps not for why you think. They deactivated this driver without any sort of due process. There are two conflicting statements in the article. The Police say that the driver said he was on his way to a pick up. However, Uber says that he was not. The part that troubles me is that there was no due process in the deactivation of the driver. What if they pulled the wrong account? If this driver was truly intoxicated, which it appears he was, he'd be arrested and cited for a DUI. Uber would then deactivate him on a resolved legal course. Instead, they just "Bing - you're outta here!"

In this case, it seems like the right decision was made. But a suspension pending the investigation would be much more of an appropriate action. Doesn't look like this dude is actually going to be driving anyone anywhere anytime soon. Legally, anyway.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

This has nothing to do with Uber. There are freaks in every field. An NCO working at the Pentagon with Top Secret clearance just murdered a police officer in Virginia. Again, no background check is going to predict what a freak is going to do.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Novus Caesar said:


> This has nothing to do with Uber. There are freaks in every field. An NCO working at the Pentagon with Top Secret clearance just murdered a police officer in Virginia. Again, no background check is going to predict what a freak is going to do.


Give them the keyed to your house
Sleep naked face down


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Yeah, just read this on the KTLA 5 website. Obviously, UBER is hiring a lot of immature drivers who are putting the public at risk. I had passengers who wanted to smoke a blunt with me, because their LAST UBER DRIVER did! Just recently there was a 45 year old UBER driver arrested in Simi Valley after the Super Bowl on drunk driving charges (3 times the legal limit). Not to mention the Kalamazoo UBER Killer with no priors or red flag warnings.
> 
> This San Diego driver was on his way to a pickup according to his own statements! Are you kidding me! At least he didn't kill his future UBER passenger by the look of his totaled car.
> 
> What to do? What to do? First off, raise the UBER hiring age to 25 minimum, 21 is to young. Just like all limo services are required to do by their insurance companies. Also, abide by the California State law that requires all commercial drivers to be randomly selected for drug and alcohol testing.


I agree...21 is WAY too young to drive people around. I've even heard people say that Uber would consider dropping the driving age to 19 -- which is only 3 years of having a drivers' license in most states.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> I agree...21 is WAY too young to drive people around. I've even heard people say that Uber would consider dropping the driving age to 19 -- which is only 3 years of having a drivers' license in most states.


Some new Uber drivers don't even have cars until Uber sells them one.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I feel bad for those party bus Pax for having the party crashed into. Shame on the driver, he should haven't known better how UberFool works: Do not chase buses full of people, wait for them to ping you while you enjoy your beer in a parking lot.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Why the hell is a celebrity chef driving for Uber?


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

SafeT said:


> S
> 
> Some new Uber drivers don't even have cars until Uber sells them one.


That's a scary thought for a few reasons. Mainly because Uber builds an expectation for you to have a lovely engagin convo with pax, pay attention to navigation if you don't no where you are going and pay attention to the road. IMO that is just too much multitasking. I know my town really well. I make sure I know where I'm going and confirm it with my pax before taking off. I'm free to chat in this scenario but if I don't know where I'm going and the rider isn't helping I don't chat.

BUT the most scary part is that the driver is going into debt on a job that offers no return. Uber is the new payday loan scam. I get emails from Uber telling me to trade in my vehicle for a Lux ride to earn more the reality is that there is no demand for Lux in my toe so these drivers just end up paying more to work on the X platform. I quit driving for X because I have a Lux vehicle and was operating at a loss. Uber knows this they know realistically most drivers aren't making money. They are without a moral compass with these scams.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Why the hell is a celebrity chef driving for Uber?


Pick up chicks no doubt


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Novus Caesar said:


> This has nothing to do with Uber. There are freaks in every field. An NCO working at the Pentagon with Top Secret clearance just murdered a police officer in Virginia. Again, no background check is going to predict what a freak is going to do.


But folks expect Uber to predict this type of activity from their drivers, smh


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I love to read everyone blame Uber for people's poor choices. Uber may be the devil but everyone has freewill, the only one to take that away from you is you.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

C'mon 
Why do you think employment interviews are for ??

I would validate Bart McCoy & UberLou BUT

Uber misrepresents it's drivers 
Basically you take your chances getting in a uber car

Basic let me get to know you may help

Uber want to be Amazon but is really Craig's list 
If you can not see it you are blind or a complete shill


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Exactly 

Fact : Laundry list compiled by wacko drivers ( much more to come 100% guaranteed)
Fact : there are people willing to defend their oppressors 

Enjoy !!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Why the hell is a celebrity chef driving for Uber?


Being a celeb doesn't actually pay well. Most those guys you see on television wouldn't see a couple of hundred dollars for their time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

everythingsuber said:


> Being a celeb doesn't actually pay well. Most those guys you see on television wouldn't see a couple of hundred dollars for their time.


I don't think I can call anybody a celeb who drives for Uber.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Agreed. What this UBER driver should have done is park his (now totaled) car. Order a sober UBER (hopefully), then direct the new driver to his requested pickup, complete the ride and then split the fare with the sober driver. This would be called an UBER within an UBER. Just like those Russian dolls that have little figurines inside other figurines. The perfect metaphor for corruption and vice.


If two drivers split the fare they both just end up paying. I mean, like really? Say it is a $2.40 fare minimum, that's like, a $1.20 each, and the driver has to pay expenses, so the drunk rider/driver needs to cover those, and in the end they will probably both kick in $1.90 each, leaving it all a net loss. The drunk uBer driver should have parked and hit another bar,


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://ktla.com/2016/03/03/uber-driver-suspected-of-dui-after-slamming-into-party-bus-in-san-diego/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In keeping to the new uBer logo, don't look at this as a wrecked car, look at it through Travis's eyes, it's simply displaced atoms. The bits that it was chasing were transferred to another driver, who picked up the atoms requesting the ride and slung them across town. There's really no loss.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

What's new? I drove for Uber after done drinking in the bar downtown. Usually when I left bar, it's surge time. Why not make some extra cash before I drive 20 miles back home?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> What's new? I drove for Uber after done drinking in the bar downtown. Usually when I left bar, it's surge time. Why not make some extra cash before I drive 20 miles back home?


That's the thing. You time it right and get a surge at closing time it could cover the tab at the bar.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> View attachment 30637


Is that what Stockholm's Syndrome looks like? You would know...


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

andaas said:


> I really don't understand why this guy was driving under the influence. I mean it's so cheap to get a ride from Uber...


Perhaps, driving is a good way to get the money to satisfy this problem/weakness/disease...


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Basically, nobody cares. Passengers want $.75/mile transportation. City Councils are rubber-stamping whatever regulations changes are needed to accommodate that.

None of the current TNCs are offering anything substantially different from the Uber model. Juno will be more of the same, just a better commission rate (in order to take drivers.)

So the rideshare drivers will continue to get worse. The professional drivers will continue to avoid the TNCs.

There is opportunity in this space for some company to create something different, but there's going to be much more of this before then.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://ktla.com/2016/03/03/uber-driver-suspected-of-dui-after-slamming-into-party-bus-in-san-diego/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 1/@Burger Tiime: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for
Following him AND this Dual-Hyperlink
KTLA/NBC News Story of Interest those
wondering WHY Shariff went ALL-Anthony
Bourdain [as Restaurantistas are Wont
to Do] but then Drove while Inebriated.
Thank GOD that the Bus was empty and
NO ONE but him got hurt!


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Why the hell is a celebrity chef driving for Uber?


LOL exactly what I was thinking! What the heck! Glad he didn't have any passengers with him. Still makes Uber look bad though.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverX said:


> This is hillarious, and they are still deactivating the safe drivers for canceling dangerous fares!
> Like the fares you'd have to drive 100 mph to make it to before the rider cancels. The guy was doing over a hundred mph to pick up a fare and bragging about it to the bystanders. This is clearly a direct result of the pressures put on drivers after the rate cut, to drive longer hours and make less money. Uber is putting the public at risk by putting unreasonable expectations of pick up times on drivers. Uber's has been trying to control its independent contractors by treating them as employees and requiring them to take unnecessary risks that Uber can disavow any responsibility for in the case of incidents like this.
> 
> The driver pool in SD has gone way down since the rate cuts and Lyft is on the rise. Surging is now rampant in areas and times that never used to surge and long wait times or NO UBER X AVAILABLE is now a common site. Yet Uber deactivates drivers for canceling trips that are too far away or the pax is too drunk, and when the pax is the one who cancels. Uber doesn't see a distinction between rider cancels and driver cancels when it decides to deactivate a driver. Yet frequently I have pax cancel me several times in a row because I'm over 20 minutes away from them. How is that the drivers fault?
> ...


POST # 7/DriverX: Thank you for the
Hyperlinked
TenNews.com Story on How Celebrity
Chef "Shariff" was Braggin' OnHisownself
'bout doin' A...B U C K....O ' F I V E in the
Gaslamp District. He's V E R R R R R R Y
Lucky that it was a Time of Day when
MOST People are Asleep or just awak-
ening.

Mentoring Bison: His Guardian Angel was
wearing a BELL Helmet.... "I N S A N E.....
D I E G O".....I N D E E D ! ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverX said:


> Oh right because you said "shame on him" you have as you say "addressed" it. WTF dude, a shaming is the best you got....
> 
> You implied Uber has no responsibility to keep drunks from driving ubers, by making statements like this, "But hey, plenty of people who don't drive for Uber drive drunk every day"
> 
> please, its so obvious that you are trying to downplay yet another incident of unsafe uber drivers and Uber's policies creating more unsafe drivers everyday.


POST # 21/DriverX: As a Member of
UPNF for EXACTLY
7 Months, you SHOULD realize WHO 
you've "Crossed Swords" with! When
have you known him to NOT RELISH
being "The Turd in the PunchBowl" ?
He HAS...l o o o o o o n g ago, assigned
himself as "Devil's [TCK] Advocate".
I took HIS advice and put him "On
Ignore": try it, Yourself!

Bison: "Illegitimi non Carborundum Est"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> Why the hell is a celebrity chef driving for Uber?


POST#44/Lnsky :Just Google & ask him !


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Slamming the party bus ?
> Talk about " crashing a party "!


I bet Uber put the entire area on surge to make the most of the traffic jam.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SafeT said:


> 5 Stars!


Driver is seeing stars after the crash.


----------



## Jack_Jones (Feb 16, 2016)

LADriver said:


> Yeah, just read this on the KTLA 5 website. Obviously, UBER is hiring a lot of immature drivers who are putting the public at risk. I had passengers who wanted to smoke a blunt with me, because their LAST UBER DRIVER did!


nothing wrong with smoking a blunt bro


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well this is pretty crazy. To be drunk or under the influence AND about to pick up a passenger? Pretty crazy IF he would have been under influence with a pax in the car. But hey, plenty of people who don't drive for Uber drive drunk every day


Seems to happen frequently according to these tweets.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well this is pretty crazy. To be drunk or under the influence AND about to pick up a passenger? Pretty crazy IF he would have been under influence with a pax in the car. But hey, plenty of people who don't drive for Uber drive drunk every day


And these,






































Many more, and this is just uber_support. Every city has their own twitter handle and recieve complaints just like these.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jack_Jones said:


> nothing wrong with smoking a blunt bro


Speaking of smoking a blunt,


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Yet...some passengers want $2.55+ transportation. No background check...no city council...no regulations...no hassles...be a big shot for 20 cents more than a taxi, have a "driver", a real "driver". Works for my clients! And I don't mind if they're drunk, hard to find or in a hurry. Funny how a proper compensation compensates! Plus a $10 or $20 to complete the experience...works for both of us!



stuber said:


> Basically, nobody cares. Passengers want $.75/mile transportation. City Councils are rubber-stamping whatever regulations changes are needed to accommodate that.
> 
> None of the current TNCs are offering anything substantially different from the Uber model. Juno will be more of the same, just a better commission rate (in order to take drivers.)
> 
> ...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Couple more, again there are many many sites that complaints are filed to, this is just one of them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LoL, then Uber has some wild drivers ahahaha


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> LoL, then Uber has some wild drivers ahahaha


There are literally hundreds and hundreds of complaints just like these.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> There are literally hundreds and hundreds of complaints just like these.


That does not sound good.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jack_Jones said:


> nothing wrong with smoking a blunt bro


POST # 68/Jack_Jones: I bet that the 
RCMP/Highway
Patrol out on the TCH would be ready
to provide YOU with "3 Hots & a Cot"
for "Abusing a Blunt" there BroTato Chip!

On a More Collegial note, I've never seen
Toronto referred to as "Tdot", before. In Boston the Residents of Dorchester 
claim "Dot" as home [sounds like "Dawht"]
In South Boston, "Southie" is pronounced
as though it was spelled, "SOUW-Tee".
Aren't you glad that you asked ?

Bison: "BULLY!" grunted Teddy BroSevelt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Couple more, again there are many many sites that complaints are filed to, this is just one of them.
> 
> View attachment 30692
> View attachment 30693
> View attachment 30694


And I thought MINTS AND WATER were expensive !


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Apparently your grasp of the English language is at a grade school level. A conclusion is not a fact, it is usually an assumption one makes based on context. We make those everyday when solving problems and determining wether someone should be investigated.
> 
> He was on a fare and drunk in the Gaslamp, those are facts. SO the obvious conclusion is that this wasn't the first fare he had that night.
> Hopefully the police will investigate and figure it out for us, since thats what we pay them to do.


Give it a rest please. Burt is 100% correct. 
You are looking at anything negative you can say. You have your own issues with Uber, that is clear, but Uber didn't cause this.

Burt is just speaking the truth.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Lady Di's driver was drunk. 
You gonna blame that on Uber also. 

I don't like Uber any more than the rest of you, but this guy was full on crazy. 
I live in San Diego and saw all 5 of the news broadcasts including the one where the car actually hits the bus. 

The driver was more crazy than drunk.
I drove by the scene of the accident several times tonight. 
I can't see anyone going over 100 mph on F Street. Too small, too busy, and too much cross traffic at each block. 

This guy was crazy, and drunk. More crazy than drunk on the videos.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

So....I read through the tweets posted aND I have to call BS on one of them.

There's no way an Uber driver in Detroit can buy weed when he's getting $0.30 a mile....☺


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

observer said:


> Couple more, again there are many many sites that complaints are filed to, this is just one of them.
> 
> View attachment 30692
> View attachment 30693
> View attachment 30694


Lol that's right snitches get stiches. Plus driving high is safer for the public because you are unlikely to drive more than 20mph.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Please tell me he didn't slam into the UBER BANG BUS


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Speaking of smoking a blunt,
> 
> View attachment 30686
> View attachment 30687
> View attachment 30690


POSTS # 69-71/observer: S H E E E ☆ T !
[Golly!] WHO KNEW?
observer did ! The "Altered States" of
#[F]UberPilots could fill up a Forum all
by themselves.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

notfair said:


> Driver age needs to be 25 minimum.


41-year-old Shariff Herndon was driving drunk when he struck the bus in the intersection at 6th Avenue and F Street.

Forty-one years old. 
Being crazy and drunk at the same time is an issue at any age.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Uberchampion said:


> So....I read through the tweets posted aND I have to call BS on one of them.
> 
> There's no way an Uber driver in Detroit can buy weed when he's getting $0.30 a mile....☺


Uber gig is just a front and cover to sell and peddle weed.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

At these rates, people drive for beer money.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Uber gig is just a front and cover to sell and peddle weed.


POST # 87/LA Cabbie: I would NEVER
have believed
YOU to make such a BLUNT Comment!

Bison Chortling !


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Lady Di's driver was drunk.
> You gonna blame that on Uber also.
> 
> I don't like Uber any more than the rest of you, but this guy was full on crazy.
> ...


He went Uber on a party coach!

go-ing u-ber: to pummel with fists or an object an unsuspecting victim.


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

DriverX said:


> This is hillarious, and they are still deactivating the safe drivers for canceling dangerous fares!
> Like the fares you'd have to drive 100 mph to make it to before the rider cancels. The guy was doing over a hundred mph to pick up a fare and bragging about it to the bystanders. This is clearly a direct result of the pressures put on drivers after the rate cut, to drive longer hours and make less money. Uber is putting the public at risk by putting unreasonable expectations of pick up times on drivers. Uber's has been trying to control its independent contractors by treating them as employees and requiring them to take unnecessary risks that Uber can disavow any responsibility for in the case of incidents like this.
> 
> The driver pool in SD has gone way down since the rate cuts and Lyft is on the rise. Surging is now rampant in areas and times that never used to surge and long wait times or NO UBER X AVAILABLE is now a common site. Yet Uber deactivates drivers for canceling trips that are too far away or the pax is too drunk, and when the pax is the one who cancels. Uber doesn't see a distinction between rider cancels and driver cancels when it decides to deactivate a driver. Yet frequently I have pax cancel me several times in a row because I'm over 20 minutes away from them. How is that the drivers fault?
> ...


Are you saying that if a pax cancels it goes against our cancelation rate?


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

DriverX said:


> This is hillarious, and they are still deactivating the safe drivers for canceling dangerous fares!
> Like the fares you'd have to drive 100 mph to make it to before the rider cancels. The guy was doing over a hundred mph to pick up a fare and bragging about it to the bystanders. This is clearly a direct result of the pressures put on drivers after the rate cut, to drive longer hours and make less money. Uber is putting the public at risk by putting unreasonable expectations of pick up times on drivers. Uber's has been trying to control its independent contractors by treating them as employees and requiring them to take unnecessary risks that Uber can disavow any responsibility for in the case of incidents like this.
> 
> The driver pool in SD has gone way down since the rate cuts and Lyft is on the rise. Surging is now rampant in areas and times that never used to surge and long wait times or NO UBER X AVAILABLE is now a common site. Yet Uber deactivates drivers for canceling trips that are too far away or the pax is too drunk, and when the pax is the one who cancels. Uber doesn't see a distinction between rider cancels and driver cancels when it decides to deactivate a driver. Yet frequently I have pax cancel me several times in a row because I'm over 20 minutes away from them. How is that the drivers fault?
> ...


I had 1 ping today 19 mins away. I had another ping 11 mins away. I had to accept them they both canceled be fire I could get there so I just went off line.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Give it a rest please. Burt is 100% correct.
> You are looking at anything negative you can say. You have your own issues with Uber, that is clear, but Uber didn't cause this.
> 
> Burt is just speaking the truth.


POST # 79/RockinEZ: As Easygoing a
Southern Country
Squire as 7th Notable and Serial Aggra-
vator, Bart McCoy is, I am gonna "Step
out on a Limb" here, and say that he
Most Likely doesn't"cotton"to being called "BURT".


----------



## spacejesus (Dec 17, 2015)

Im 21 and I am not a reckless drunk driving idiot. Age restrictions mean nothing. There are people who do irresponsible things and people who don't. Those can be weeded out by going through an actual hiring process (checking a reference maybe?!!!).


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

spacejesus said:


> Im 21 and I am not a reckless drunk driving idiot. Age restrictions mean nothing. There are people who do irresponsible things and people who don't. Those can be weeded out by going through an actual hiring process (checking a reference maybe?!!!).


POST # 94/spacejesus: How DARE YOU,
SIR ! The Konvention of
Kakanicky is NOT to be Trifled with by
Mere "kommodity" like yourself.

Emperor @$$hat has Karefully Krafted
his Brainwashing of even KontractLabor/
ZeroKhaosMinions so that SubHuman
"Valued Partners" kannot potentially in-
fluence "Daily Business".

Lest you feel that I employ Hyperbole....
PLEASE Read from the Following "Com-
plaints" Thread, from 20FEB'15, in which
"Ex-CSR...with Equity", john djjjoe , ex-
coriates ALL UPNF READERS for being
unable to Wrap their Lil' Heads around:
"Why Drivers Don't Matter":

☆https://uberpeople.net/posts/187189

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubri$+Schadenfreude


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The problem with Uber is that there is no due process. There is no procedure where you explain your side before being deactivated. Not defending this guy at all, just saying in any case there should be a procedure.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The no call center was just a timebomb waiting to go off.


----------

